# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Oplossing tegen zweten !!

## Boreas

Hallo Hallo,

Heb nu een ideale oplossing gevonden tegen zweten. Op Dryshield.nl kun je pads bestellen die je bescherming geven tegen overmatig zweten. Na een drukke dag werken of avondje stappen heb je niet meer last van die nare vlekken op je shirt of hemd. 

Je kunt op de webwinkel van Dryshield.nl ook shirts bestellen die comfortabel zitten maar toch de ideale bescherming bieden tegen het zweten !!

Groeten,

Boreas

----------


## Boreas

Hi Hi, 

Heb vroeger altijd veel last gehad van overmatig zweten maar gebruik nu al 2 maanden de pads van Dryshield.nl. Ze zijn makkelijk aan te brengen en na een drukke dag werken of avond stappen heb ik niet meer last van die nare vlekken en vervelende geurtjes. 

Ze zijn makkelijk via de site te bestellen Dryshield.nl 

Groetjes,

----------


## Boreas

Hallo Hallo,

Gebruik sinds kort ook de nieuwe shirts van Dryshield. Ze zijn zo dun en zitten ideaal na een drukke en warme dag. Ik heb helemaal geen last meer van zweten en moet zeggen dat ze relatief goedkoop zijn !!

Ik combineer nu de pads met de shirts. Op extreem warme dagen zoals vandaag draag ik het shirtje maar door de week maar ik gebruik van de pads.

Hoop dat jullie er ook wat aan hebben !!

Groeten,

Boreas

----------

